
The kernel and BitKeeper part ways (2005) - JDW1023
https://lwn.net/Articles/130746/
======
tannerbrockwell
This is a perfect example of winning a battle, and losing the war. Out of this
was born git [1] and the rest [2] is history [3].

[1]: [https://lwn.net/Articles/131312/](https://lwn.net/Articles/131312/) [2]:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/131657/](https://lwn.net/Articles/131657/) [3]:
[https://archive.is/OnGav](https://archive.is/OnGav)

